# Information Wifi



## Ouaibou (4 Février 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je suis en train de m'intéresser à la puissance du signal reçu depuis ma borne airport afin de choisir un canal adapté (même si je sais qu'il peut être choisi automatiquement). En effectuant un clic sur l'îcone wifi (en haut à droite) tout en tenant appuyé la touche ALT on obtient diverses informations tel que le RSSI (Received Signal Strength Indication).

J'ai regardé rapidement sur internet pour avoir plus d'informations, dont sur wikipedia :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Received_Signal_Strength_Indication

Cependant j'obtiens actuellement un RSSI de -68 (même en changeant le canal de mon réseau wifi le RSSI est toujours négatif). J'arrive donc pas à interpréter le pourquoi du négatif ? Quelqu'un aurait il une idée de comment interpréter le RSSI ?

Merci.

Laurent,


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2009)

C'est du réseau, ça, donc ça va dans Internet & Réseaux ...


----------



## Dramis (5 Février 2009)

J'ai trouvé ça sur le net:

RSSI values are in units of dBm and must be negative. Typical RSSI values range from &#8722;10 through &#8722;200. 

C'est dans le msdn de microsoft

Il doit y avoir 2 norme, une européenne et une américaine, l'un est négatif et l'autre positif....


----------



## Ouaibou (5 Février 2009)

Merci bien. Ta réponse m'a guidée sur ceci :

http://www.wildpackets.com/elements/whitepapers/Converting_Signal_Strength.pdf

Notamment page 2-3 et 4 avec un graphique permettant de bien comprendre.


----------



## Museforever (6 Février 2009)

On mesure généralement une puissance reçue en dBm et non en mW.

Après il suffit juste de faire un 10log(P) ou un 10^(P/10) en fonction de l'unité pour retrouver la puissance soit en dBm soit en mW.


----------

